# Robotic-Assisted Laparoscopic Cholecystectomy



## Maura (Mar 16, 2010)

Good afternoon!  I was wondering if anyone was utilizing robotics in general surgery.  If so, could you assist me in coding the above mentioned procedure--Could I use the basic LC code of 47562?

Thank you!


----------



## lovetocode (Mar 16, 2010)

Yes, you can use CPT code 47562 for a robotic-assisted laparoscopic cholecystectomy.  According to the October 2009 Coding Edge issue, "The procedure may sound exotic, but coding laparoscopic robotic-assisted surgery claims isn't. The primary surgical procedure is laparoscopic and is covered by routine and customary laparoscopic CPT® and ICD-9-CM coding practices. There is no need for unlisted procedure codes or modifier 22 Increased procedural services for robotic assistance (unless, of course, there is no existing laparoscopic code to describe a procedure)."  I hope this information helps.


----------



## Maura (Mar 16, 2010)

Thank you so much!!!  I must have missed that article!


----------



## jaimewicklund (Mar 16, 2010)

Our docs use the robot alot as well, and we add S2900 to or claim as well as the regular procedure code. Some insurances pay, some do not. It just depends. Good luck!!!


----------



## jpadilla2112 (Apr 23, 2015)

I have found an interesting article on the use of S2900. As _jaimewicklund _stated this is sometimes covered; however, that is dependent on payer descretion. See below. 

http://www.intuitivesurgical.com/support/products-reimbursement-sell-sheet-en-871971.pdf


----------



## mathew_cooper78@outlook.com (Jun 2, 2015)

*Contrast*

New to coding and still learning!  Is the contrast included in 47560-47570? if so what code should I be using?  Any help is appreciated!


----------

